# Off Topic-- THE GREAT MINNESOTA TWINS ;)



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey guys, hows everyone been?? Most of the people that spend a lot of time here on the wood turning section of this forum have become good forum friends of mine, alteast I think so. Been busy for a couple months doing remodeling and getting ready for parenthood J. Thought I would share with all of you the good news I received a few weeks back, Im going to be a DAD, of twin babies&#133; main reason i was not online for a while. Figured I would share with you guys, because im excited and cant wait.. :yes:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

​


















.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Congratulations on your new up coming arrivals. Are you going to give out cigar pens in February? LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Bob Willing said:


> Congratulations on your new up coming arrivals. Are you going to give out cigar pens in February? LOL:thumbsup:


Lol. That's a good idea lol


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Congratulastion Dema. Great news. :thumbsup:

I love C'man's cartoon.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Congratulations :yes:

Your not going to let you brother or BIL name them are your?:laughing::laughing:


----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

Congrats!! Becoming a Dad is a great thing...Dad to twins i just cant imagine.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

PhilipCollier said:


> Congrats!! Becoming a Dad is a great thing...Dad to twins i just cant imagine.


Well since we don't have any kids now, we dontt know any better so Im ok...


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

congrats my friend 
:2guns: :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Congrats!
I've delivered a few of those in my time. Make sure the boss stays WELL hydrated.
Dave H


----------



## TCWood (Aug 27, 2010)

Congrats.  Will your Minnesota twins also play at Target field?


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

TCWood said:


> Congrats.  Will your Minnesota twins also play at Target field?


Lol.. Maybe


----------



## Tyler96 (Jan 29, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

I guess its time to start STOCKING up on WOODWORKING TOOLS for the twins!!, no matter if its girls or boys. EVERYONE DOES WOODWORKING!!


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Travico said:


> I guess its time to start STOCKING up on WOODWORKING TOOLS for the twins!!, no matter if its girls or boys. EVERYONE DOES WOODWORKING!!


That's for sure... Im hoping for both boy and girl..


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Congrats Dema. 
Friends of mine just had twins the other day. 
Got any pics?


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Congrats Dema.
> Friends of mine just had twins the other day.
> Got any pics?


Thanks..
They are not born yet, this was their first photoshoot


----------



## packer34 (Dec 3, 2010)

Congratz on the twins how wonderful, your going to be busy busy busy! Wanna sell your woodworking tools your not going to need them for awhile! Just kidding, Ha Ha.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

RusDemka said:


> Thanks..
> They are not born yet, this was their first photoshoot


Lol, I'm just getting prepared, for when it happens. Laughing!!!!


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

dominick said:


> lol, i'm just getting prepared, for when it happens. Laughing!!!!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Very lucky man. 
Your wife looks beautiful!!!!!


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Very lucky man.
> Your wife looks beautiful!!!!!


Thank you


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Dominick said:


> Very lucky man.
> Your wife looks beautiful!!!!!


i would have to agree :yes::yes:


----------



## mncamperguy (Jan 30, 2013)

Congratulations on your news. Kinda funny but I too live in MN and just had twin girls 6 weeks ago.

Get your sleep now! 

You didn't say if you have other kids or not. If not you might be better off in that you don't know what it is like to only have one at a time(we have a 2yr old son).

Good luck!


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

mncamperguy said:


> Congratulations on your news. Kinda funny but I too live in MN and just had twin girls 6 weeks ago.
> 
> Get your sleep now!
> 
> ...


Lol. No we do not have any kids and i am getting my sleep now..


----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

packer34 said:


> Congratz on the twins how wonderful, your going to be busy busy busy! Wanna sell your woodworking tools your not going to need them for awhile! Just kidding, Ha Ha.


Kidding maybe, but there is truth in it. My girl was born last december and with my shop in the basement I cant run the tools when she is asleep. When she is awake and im home, I have the baby so my wife can have a break (she is a stay at home mom.) So I have found little time for woodworking. However she is worth the trade off by far.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

PhilipCollier said:


> Kidding maybe, but there is truth in it. My girl was born last december and with my shop in the basement I cant run the tools when she is asleep. When she is awake and im home, I have the baby so my wife can have a break (she is a stay at home mom.) So I have found little time for woodworking. However she is worth the trade off by far.


My shop is in the garage and the baby room is right over it.. All the tools but the router are quite so maybe i will still get time in the shop without waking them up


----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

If you can great, but if you cant as often then just remember ...rocking horses, rattles, and teething rings first....then make that bowl or entertainment center.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Congrats!!! Kids are a wonderful thing. Mine have changed my entire outlook on life. My 2 youngest are 1 and 2 so close but I couldnt imagine having 2 new borns at the same time. Your gonna be a busy busy man!! Be sure and wax all your tool beds so they dont rust. They are gonna get a break for sure!!:laughing:


----------



## Walleye977 (May 31, 2013)

Congrats we just had our first last fri its a amazing thing


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

Awesome! Congratulations! Maybe the hum of power tools will lull them to sleep and your wife will beg you to go turn.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Bonanza35 said:


> Awesome! Congratulations! Maybe the hum of power tools will lull them to sleep and your wife will beg you to go turn.


Lol. Thats a good theory...


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

RusDemka said:


> Lol. Thats a good theory...


Some nights my nephews and nieces would not fall asleep unless their carry-crib was put in the car ... the instant the engine turned over, they'd be away.

Who knows, maybe woodworking tools would have the same effect ... has to be worth a try :yes:

Hope all is well with you and especially your wife & her precious cargo.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> Some nights my nephews and nieces would not fall asleep unless their carry-crib was put in the car ... the instant the engine turned over, they'd be away.
> 
> Who knows, maybe woodworking tools would have the same effect ... has to be worth a try :yes:
> 
> Hope all is well with you and especially your wife & her precious cargo.


One way find out i guess. And she's doing very well thank you


----------

